# Nesbitt's soda bottle



## CrystalRose (Apr 5, 2012)

I was wonderin if anyone could help me find out a little bit about the Nesbitt's bottle I found this weekend. It does not have any painted labels left on it and is clear glass, it has "Nesbitt's" on the neck front and back, at the bottom it has "NET CONTENTS 7 FL.OZS" and the base has "DES.PAT 114026" with "48" under that and then a "N" with a box around the N and then "4" across from the boxed N. I found it while mushroom hunting around the railroad tracks in Hale, MO. I would love to know any information about this bottle, this is the first time I have evr heard of Nesbitt's, which is kind of amazing because I grew up in Texas and have found information that these may have been produced there for awhile. Thank you for any info.


----------



## CrystalRose (Apr 5, 2012)

I have 2 pics that might help


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello Crystal Rose,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your Nesbitt's.





Nesbitt's Orange history.

 There's several Nesbitt's threads on the site. All you need do is search for them. Here's one.


----------



## CrystalRose (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links, I think I have figured it out...somewhat lol. Please correct me if I'm wrong, the "N" in the square means the bottle was made by Obear-Nester glass co. St. Louis, the "48" means it was made in 1948. I haven't figured out the "4" yet. It appears to be virtually worthless because it is missing the ACL, however I love it, it's old and glass and survived 10 feet from the rail road tracks for possibly 64 years, that makes it cool.


----------

